# Time to take on the marine people..



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co....up_a_planted_marine_aquarium&utm_content=html


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

There's a few folks in here that have nano planted marine tanks...check out the contest tank threads - there's two or three in there


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Seriously? I have only been keeping an eye on the planted tanks! How readily available are the macro algae? I have seen the green bushy stuff.. but nothing like the fern looking one that Farmer uses as his center piece?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I think a few members have c serrulata (or whatever it's called ) in their tanks now. There's lots more macros, but usually you have to trade for them, or convince LFS people to give/sell you interesting macros from theit DTs or sale tanks.

BA scarborough has some interesting macros in their tanks - you just have to get friendly and get them to break off a chunk when you're buying something


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I was working on this before I lost my tank in my move... It really is a nice way to go into SW if you are fond of the planted tank.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Farmer is awesome.
Those Banggai's Cardinals look like Angelfish hahaha
one of my fav marine fish to look at.


----------

